#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  CLRSCR - A qual biblioteca pertence?
Estou tentando utilizar (sou cabaço) isso em meu pequeno programinha em C++ e ele diz "undeclared identifier". Estou achando que é por causa de biblioteca.. Se não for, alguém se habilita a me ajudar?
Flw camardas..

----------


## hez4el

coloca no começo do arquivo a biblioteca conio.h
ex:

#include <conio.h>

Abraços

----------

Vlw amigo, agora sim... :P 
O problema é que eu já havia colocado essa biblioteca e tinha testado ainda a stdio.h, mas vamos ver. A cagada deve ter sido minha mesmo. 
Obrigado!
xau

----------


## SDM

uai...eu sempre achei q "conio.h" fosse soh do uindous :?:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

SDM e sim mais se tu procurar na net tem conio.h pra baixar for linux tambem  :Smile:

----------


## fricardo

Tbm não sabia disto não. É no mínimo curioso.

fricardo

----------


## hez4el

A conio.h tem um port pra linux.
Acho que o compilador mingw ja vem com ele na pasta includes.

Abraços

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Bem interessante, a conio.h tinha outras coisinhas bem uteis nos meus tempos de programinhas dos com turboC. ehehe.

Nesse link tem aonde baixar e algumas dicas.

http://brlinux.linuxsecurity.com.br/...as/001336.html

----------


## atf

ATENÇÃO:
A conio.h portada para o linux não é igual a do windows. É apenas uma adaptação, com algumas das funções originais e, mesmo assim, limitadas. 
Isto se deve ao fato de ser a conio.h implementada com acesso direto à memória de video, coisa impossível de se fazer no Linux, felizmente, a não ser pelo próprio "kernel".

Divirtam-se.

----------


## Jim

Eu mesmo sempre usei stdio.h e funcionou... qto a conio.h, conhecia pra windows tb...

----------

